# THE RIGHT AGE



## huntertheduck (Dec 11, 2006)

what do yall think the right age for introducing an e collar to a pup??
and while were on the subject.. what about force fetching?
thank you and have a nice day


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

FF should be done when pup is 6- 8 months or when all adult teeth are in. You can CC after you are done with FF.

Dan


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

cedarsedge said:


> FF should be done when pup is 6- 8 months or when all adult teeth are in. You can CC after you are done with FF.
> 
> Dan


I'm kinda the opposite of this. I like to introduce the collar at a young age, maybe 6 months, and FF at about 1-2 yrs.

By introducing the collar, I mean having the pup wear it, get used to it. Only use the collar when appropriate. If you are going to use a collar to discipline, be sure the dog knows why it is being disciplined, frying a dog for disobeying a command it doesn't know is probably the biggest mistake many people make. All the hands on training needs to be done before a collar is used.

I personally like to wait till the dog is a little older than 6-8 months for FF. I like the fact that an older dog will be bolder, more mentally prepared for such intense training. I also like to have the e collar introduced before FF, it makes it easier to incorporate the finishing touches of FF.

JMO


----------



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

when i see the dog understanding what I am askin....whatever breed....then I sats overlayin the e-collar, and always repeat the command after the nick...so basically command - nick - command....so then theer is no confusion when the e-collar is overlayed.....dog has already proved that he knew what was asked. dont start much formal.....until 6 or more months also. Jonesy


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

After the obedience, after the force, and if a pointing dog, after the check cord work. The ecollar merely reinforces what the dog allready knows. From that point on, if "pushes" him faster than he otherwise could be. It all depends on the individual dog, but most are probably around 9-10 months by the time the collar is introduced to them. It depends on the dog's ability and yours.


----------

